# ORLY Plastix Collection for Autumn 2010 Preview



## Bec688 (Jun 3, 2010)

_Embrace __R__etro __T__extured __C__lassics __withâ€¦_

*ORLY**â€™s **New* *Plastix** Collection*


*





*

ORLY, the company that continually pioneers the Nail Lacquer arena with the most cutting edge colors, technology and textures, introduces the Plastix Collection. Complementing the Fall 2010 runway looks that featured bright neon colors amid shiny black plastic, latex, and rubber reinventions of vintage must-haves, _*Plastix evokes the vintage classic trend with four new lacquers and a unique new formula that coats the nails with a smooth glossy matte â€œplasticâ€ finish. *_ The exclusive finish and texture is a first in the nail category, delivering a monochromatic, shiny and rubbery look that takes experimentation to an entirely new level, with the focus being on both the distinctive nail surface, as well as the latest in color trends. The unique look can not be achieved with color alone as the finish is a must for recreating the true â€œplasticâ€ statement.


*Viridian Vinyl *Glossy blue-green
*Purple Pleather* Shiny purple
*Old School Orange* Classic orange
*Retro Red* Traditional red
*Availability*: July 2010

source


----------



## Nick007 (Jun 3, 2010)

I like the colors.


----------



## Karren (Jun 3, 2010)

Me too!!


----------



## lolaB (Jun 3, 2010)

I love Orly polishes. Hopefully these don't disappoint.


----------



## emily_3383 (Jun 3, 2010)

I like them but i have so many similar ones. hmmm


----------



## skeletonxQueen (Jun 28, 2010)

These are already out at my Ulta. I was going to pick up all of them but they were out of Retro Red


----------



## Lucy (Jun 28, 2010)

i want swatches already!


----------



## lolaB (Jun 29, 2010)

Same here. I want to see the finish on these!


----------



## Doya G (Jun 29, 2010)

wow! i love those colors!

Sadly ..we dont have them here!


----------



## Bec688 (Jun 29, 2010)

On the search for swatches ladies!


----------



## Annelle (Jun 29, 2010)

hmm...a rubbery plasticky look...that'll be interesting to see what it actually looks like


----------



## Lucy (Jun 29, 2010)

here we are, courtesy of ALU.






viridian vinyl






purple pleather






old school orange






retro red

source


----------



## lolaB (Jun 29, 2010)

I don't like the finish D:


----------



## Bec688 (Jun 30, 2010)

They look odd. Not really a fan :S


----------

